

Responsively Wireframed. An experiment & call for new tooling - daleharvey
http://www.thismanslife.co.uk/projects/lab/responsivewireframes/

======
daleharvey
I have a little side project doing a web based mockup tool, I love this idea
but its so hard to get right.

The problem is for layouts to work dynamically, there is no way round the fact
they have to be backed by "proper" code, which means restrictive WYSIWYG
tooling, at which point you arent really going through a creative mockup
process, you are going through the production process.

I would love for my tool to be able to do reactive mockups, but I just dont
think its possible to do while still allowing complete freedom during the
creative process, and so for now I think its best to be doing mockups at 2
maybe 3 sizes in a static mockup tool, then jumping into code.

